# Ogólne > Badania >  to mononukleoza czy białaczka?

## elizabet

witam mam 23 lata, od dłuższego czasu źle się czuję , jestem ciągle osłabiona, zmęczona bolą mnie kości , kręgosłup na wysokości lędźwiowej, zdarzają się zawroty głowy , szybko się męczę , mam suchą skórę, bladą cerę i cienie pod oczami i co najważniejsze stany podgorączkowe temp powyżej 37 stopni, dwa lata temu pojawiły mi się takie objawy, teraz się nasilają. Robiłam morfologię i wyszły mi następujące wyniki:
obniżone PLT -101 tys./ul        norma podana 150-400
podwyższone MON% - 11.7%   norma 4-10
obniżone LYM%-1.1 tys./ul       norma 1,2-6,8
 bardzo proszę o interpretację i jakieś wskazówki.

----------


## nnn123

Trombocytopenia oraz powyższe objawy wskazują na bardzo pilną wizytę u lekarza. Przyczyny często są bardzo poważne.

PLT poniżej 100 stwarza ryzyko krwawień i krwotoków, czy to wewnętrznych czy zewnętrznych.

----------


## nnn123

PS. Jesteś albo byłaś w ciąży i m.w. kiedy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie nigdy nie byłam i nie jestem w ciąży , już od kilku lat zmagam sie z tymi dolegliwościami , 2 lata temu liczba limfocytów była za duża, i ogólnie złe wyniki tych samych parametrów w morfologii

----------


## nnn123

Małopłytkowość wskazuje na konieczność pilnej diagnostyki. W razie czego skonsultuj się z innym lekarzem w tym samym ośrodku (będzie miał tą samą kartę).

----------


## elizabet

niepokojący dla mnie jest też ten ból kręgosłupa, a i na nogach pojawiają mi się takie białe plamki pod skórą , właśnie jakbym miała złe krążenie 
tak zrobię w następnym tygodniu udam się do drugiego lekarza, dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź

----------


## elizabet

niepokojący dla mnie jest też ten ból kręgosłupa, a i na nogach pojawiają mi się takie białe plamki pod skórą , właśnie jakbym miała złe krążenie 
tak zrobię w następnym tygodniu udam się do drugiego lekarza, dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź

----------

